# i am considering a CX4, looking for reviews / thoughts



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

currently owning only a glock 26, Id like to get a carbine. There is one CX4 left on sale at a gun shop near me which is 20% off of 699.99

it comes out to roughly 580 out the door, chambered in .45 AUTO

wondering if anyone has this particular configuration and could tell me their thoughts on the gun in general, like how the trigger is, the balace of the gun, and things like that. i'm unable to rent or try one anywhere, so i need to get a review from one of you guys, i trust your opinions.

thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If I'm going to lug around a rifle, it will be chambered for a rifle cartridge, not some piddly pistol round. In a six-pound rifle, you can get a .223, and for a pound more you can have a .308.

Who needs a six-pound pistol?


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

what rifles are in that price range mike ?


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Hey bro,

I am a Beretta fan boy for the most part, altho recent BS with teh SC they are irritating me.

I havent shot a Cx4, but only hear good things. Very few problems, I think there was a problem with one part in early production, but most reviews Ive read seem pretty solid. My biggest gripe was the price, just thought for a few hundred more dollars I could get an AR.

if it were me and I owned a G26, I would get a KelTec sub 2000k with glock mag well. That way you can use standard size mags in the Keltec and your G26 if you ever wanted to. Plus the mags are cheap and Ive heard that lil carbine is a hoot. Its on my short list of next purchases. Plus its like less than half the cost of the CX4.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I thought of it, but that gun is just TOO ugly for me... I went ahead and got the CX4, I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------

